# MINWR fishing permit



## aflatsnut (Feb 12, 2010)

The 2011 Refuge fishing permit is now available. For those of you who don't know, you must have one to fish Merritt Island National Wildlife Refuge or be subject to much discussion with the Fish Boss over there.

http://www.fws.gov/merrittisland/FishRegs2011.pdf


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Thanks for the reminder and the link, saves the time needed to find it again.
I usually carry a few unsigned ones for guests in the drybox.


----------

